# Opinions on 2019 Cube Attention 29'er Hard Tail ?



## Nytsom (12 Dec 2019)

Opinions on 2019 Cube Attention 29'er Hard Tail ? Your thoughts on this bike? what upgrades if any?
Thanks
Link to Model >> : https://www.cube.eu/en/2019/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/attention/cube-attention-iridiumnred-2019/


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2019)

It can vary quite markedly from one spec to the next, so you might want to refine e the question a little.


----------



## Nytsom (12 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> It can vary quite markedly from one spec to the next, so you might want to refine e the question a little.


Aim'd at MTB'ers that know the make, the year and model . Quite a popular bike in the UK I'll put a link on : 
https://www.cube.eu/en/2019/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/attention/cube-attention-iridiumnred-2019/


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Dec 2019)

Apart from the very basic coil suspension fork it is a reasonably well spec’d bike. Ride it, see how you get on, you may eventually want to upgrade to an air fork.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2019)

Weird how specs seem to get worse as the years go on. My 2015 model has an air fork. I don’t use it much as I prefer the roads but it is good fun.


----------



## Gunk (12 Dec 2019)

It’s not a bad spec, I would just ride it for a while and see how you get on. The brakes and shifters are basic but OK and easy to upgrade, the front forks will have their limitations, but it depends how hard you are going to extend the bike. If you are just doing some light trails etc, it’s fine.


----------



## Nytsom (13 Dec 2019)

Basically a road rider, but did some XC racing many years ago. I have a 26,er and a 27.5,er that's just sold.! bought this 29,er for some trail and XC leisure riding; I agree the forks are not the best (but adequate) considering what I'll use it for; I disagree about the spec otherwise, Deore Shifters 10, speed XT-Rear Mech and Mid Range Shimano Hydraulic Brakes. I'm pleased with that. May change the forks if necessary later in it's life. Basically bought it for a dual purpose - My little Granddaughter loves riding with me, but hates being in the child seat at the rear, so, I'm getting an Up-Front Shot-Gun seat for her to ride with me.


----------



## Nytsom (13 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Weird how specs seem to get worse as the years go on. My 2015 model has an air fork. I don’t use it much as I prefer the roads but it is good fun.
> View attachment 496311


Your correct about the spec diminishing year on year; noticed the 2014, giant I had was far better spec'd than the newer model. Cost cutting probably. Like you I'm also a road cyclist, MTB is just for fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2019)

Nytsom said:


> Your correct about the spec diminishing year on year; noticed the 2014, giant I had was far better spec'd than the newer model. Cost cutting probably. Like you I'm also a road cyclist, MTB is just for fun.


You'll enjoy it I'm sure. I'm perfectly happy with mine.


----------

